# Trains, Bikes & Small People!



## Puddles (3 Apr 2015)

So my question... 

Has anyone here got on a train with their bike and also 2 small people (4 y/o & 9 y/o) who also have a bike each?

South West Trains I am sure I read somewhere (could be wrong) say most trains take 2 bikes... obviously 1 adult & 2 children all with bikes = 3 bikes.... so has anyone managed it or is this pure and utter madness?


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Apr 2015)

My Sister is a conductor for Northern.

Assuming they use the same or similar carriages, her guidelines are 2 bikes and then it's conductors discretion. If she has a 4-unit train, she can have 4 bikes + discretion.

We managed 4 bikes on a train from Newcastle to Carlisle after the night ride last year, two in the bike area and two in the wheelchair bay. That was on the understanding that if a wheelchair user got on and needed that space, two of us would have to get off and wait for the next train.

Two kids bikes makes it easier as they are much smaller. You'd probably get all 3 in the space for 2 adult bikes and I reckon you'd need a properly grumpy conductor for it not to be allowed. Travel outside of rush hour for best results.


----------



## matiz (3 Apr 2015)

I live opposite Weymouth station and looking through the window i can see written on the side of the train 3 bicycles allowed in the carriage


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Apr 2015)

As MikeW-71 says the conductors on Northern use their discretion - one told me he's had 14 bikes on the Newcastle-Carlisle train.
I'd imagine that neither child has a full-sized bike so 2 kids bikes is probably equivalent to one adult anyway.

@MikeW-71 - if your sister ever does the Cramlington-Newcastle route I've probably met her and she is lovely - 90% of the Northern drivers and conductors are!!


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Apr 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> @MikeW-71 - if your sister ever does the Cramlington-Newcastle route I've probably met her and she is lovely - 90% of the Northern drivers and conductors are!!


She's on Carlisle - Newcastle or Carlisle - Leeds normally, but I know she once had 6 bikes on her train, so it can be done


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Apr 2015)

On the South West trains I've been on, there's been plenty of space for quite a few bikes, and I've seen 4 in one section before.


----------



## Cush (3 Apr 2015)

@MikeW-71 - if your sister ever does the Cramlington-Newcastle route I've probably met her and she is lovely - 90% of the Northern drivers and conductors are!![/QUOTE]
She sounds like one of the lady's on the Carlisle - Newcastle route and they are hero's, In the last two + years of travelling regularly on that route with the bike I have only met a couple of "job's worth's" and on at least one these occasions it was because, a passenger had hacked the guard up. I genuinely believe the railway company's are messing up their staff.


----------



## Puddles (4 Apr 2015)

Okay then we shall be giving it a go at some point over Easter Hols then! *fingers crossed*


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> On the South West trains I've been on, there's been plenty of space for quite a few bikes, and I've seen 4 in one section before.


^That. The white 444s that do most of the Southampton services into London (and many on the Portsmouth-Guildford-Waterloo line) usually have at least two bike sections, three bikes each at the end of the carriage (assuming some inconsiderate numpty hasn't dumped luggage in it etc), and there is usually room elsewhere too. I've seen a dozen bikes on one SWT train before..


----------

